# Help! Green stuff oozing from eye



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi !

Parker has a green discharge (pretty significant amount) coming from one of his eyes- Has anyone had experience with this? If I relate this to humans, it sounds like conjunctivitis- but I have no idea with dogs. I made an appointment with the vet for tomorrow morning. One website I looked on said if it is green it can be extremely contagious and to be very careful with the discharge-it is some bacteria that does not respond to antibiotics- Sometimes getting information from the internet is not such a good idea!:help::help:
Thanks!
Lynn


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lynn, it sounds like a bacterial infection. Try to separate your 2 dogs until it's been treated.


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

WOW! Maryam you are absolutely right! I have had conjunctivitis so many times and it is VERY contagious! Though separating them is easier said then done. I work all day- my husband is home- I will pass this along to him. But they are so bonded- I will ,however, remind the vet tomorrow about this. I bet they have already exchanged the bacteria- They are always in each others face playing with one another. And of course, we can also get it from them! :frusty:
Thanks for your info.!
Lynn


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lynn, I'm sure your Vet will tell you that too, but make sure you treat BOTH eyes, whether they both appear affected or not. I can imagine that both dogs are infected, so you probably will have to treat both dogs, just to be on the safe side. Pablo had a minor eye infection with a little pus coming out and he got Tobramycin drops for a day and it was all gone. Hope something similar will be the case for your dog(s).


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

It sounds like an infection. Lincoln has had similar symptoms a few times before, but it has resolved on its own. I would clean the goop out of his eye and it eventually got better (within 3-5 days, I think). 

If it doesn't get better though, you will need antibiotics. You may just want to go for the antibiotics sooner for peace of mind. 

I hope Parker feels better soon!


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Ah yes! It all comes back to me- That's what I did with my eyes- and I kept washing and washing my hands all day long. I have to be careful with myself since I am particualry vulnerable- Though I have been on antibiotics for lyme. I am wondering if using Angels Eyes is somehow related to this- Parker has terrible tear staining which is much imporved from using Angel's Eyes.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Lynn,

Actually, Lincoln's brother is also on the Angel's Eyes for his tear staining. When we dogsat him, she forgot to bring it, and he did develop an eye infection after a few days of being off of it.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Hope Parker gets all better soon and that he doesn't "share" it with anyone else!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Aw, I am sorry you guys are having yucky eye syndrome. Hopefully it clears up and remember to wash everything a ton so it doesnt spread or come back.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hope Parker gets better soon.


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Angel eyes has anitibotics in it so when you give it every day, your giving your dog antibiotics every day. This can cause bacteria to become resitent to antibiotics when you need to treat an infection. Certainly I would think the fact that you took your dog off it's every day antibiotics (Angel eyes) may very well be the reason for the infection. It may be that the eye has lost it's natural ability to protect itself since it has been given antibiotics all the time . 
I would definetely talk with your vet about the infection and Angel Eyes. If I remember correctly the makers of Angel Eyes doesnt reccomend your dog use it on a daily basis long term for the reason of building resitence to anitiboitics. This can be devastating when you really need antibiotics! 
I hope your baby gets this resolved soon.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

*mollie is on meds for it now*

this web site is such a gift to me . everytime I have a question or going through something with mollie I find my answers or same experiences here. I love it!
The other day mollie had a chuck of green junk in her eye. i cleaned the area and thought it was fine but the next morning she was unable to open her right eye. we freaked out rushed her to the vet and he told us it was conj. 
he gave her two shots of antibotics and pills to take for 21 days also eye drops for 10 days.

funny thing is when we first saw the green junk we thought that it was guacamole since we just came from a party and thought maybe it fell on her eye. we told the vet and they thought is was funny. My husband was even call her guacamollie.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Elizabeth, I shouldn't laugh at "Guacamole" but that's too funny. Sure hope that Mollie's eye clears up quickly. I'm sure you read that you need to treat both eyes since it's so contagious. I had one daughter get it and while we were driving to the doctor the other came down with it.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

what causes it?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Hi Elizabeth - sometimes they don't know the cause but here's what I found.

Conjunctivitis is an inflammation of the conjunctiva, which is the tissue coating the eye and lining the eyelids. Normally, the conjunctiva is moist and glistening with tiny blood vessels coursing through the semilucent tissue. It serves as a protective barrier for the eye by trapping debris and helping to prevent invasion of viruses and bacteria.

Conjunctivitis is a common eye problem in dogs. It may be the only eye disease present, or may be associated with other diseases or eye problems.

*Causes*
Viral infections that affect the eye, such as canine distemper
Bacterial eye infections
Certain parasites of the conjunctiva or eyelids
Corneal diseases
Disorders of the tear ducts or of tear production
Eyelid infections or abnormalities 
Exposure to foreign material such as plant material, fibers, sand and chemicals
Trauma​


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

we are doing our kitchen over so maybe it is from the debris in the air. I hope it is not from anything more serious. she looks fine now.


----------

